# Lab x pomeranian pups!!!!!!??????????



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

What on earth possesed these people???

Labrador cross Pomeranian in King's Lynn on Freeads Classifieds - Mixed-breed Dogs classifieds


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

:frown: :frown: :frown:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Thats an insane mix..why would someone breed such differently size and tempremented dogs...this is beyond me!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sorry but all I can see is vet bills :frown:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Cadoodle Puppies (Rough Collie X Toy Poodle). Have got pedigree. Believed to be no moulting. Have got lovely temperaments. Puppies have just been collie-eye tested, 

ruddy big toy poodle unless he used a step ladder lol


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

dexter said:


> Cadoodle Puppies (Rough Collie X Toy Poodle). Have got pedigree. Believed to be no moulting. Have got lovely temperaments. Puppies have just been collie-eye tested,
> 
> ruddy big toy poodle unless he used a step ladder lol


Can be done by holding the dog up or the bigger dog laid down 

I've come across this mix a few times, this is not the first or sadly the last.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My thoughts were the vet bills too. 

Left to their own devices, that crossing surely would never have happened. Definately not right in my opinion.

Next we will be hearing mum was the pom :lol:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> My thoughts were the vet bills too.
> 
> Left to their own devices, that crossing surely would never have happened. Definately not right in my opinion.
> 
> Next we will be hearing mum was the pom :lol:


I was thinking that! That would need to be reported to someone if mum was the pom, i am almost tempted to arrange a viewing just to have a go at the stupid people!!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Can be done by holding the dog up or the bigger dog laid down
> 
> I've come across this mix a few times, this is not the first or sadly the last.


no!! OMG.

i've seen a pap mating with the stud perched on a phone book lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Jesus, how did that mating even cross someone's mind? I would never in a million years have thought that this would be a sensible, healthy or necessary crossing!!

bloomin idiots, they need their heads checked! There always has to be someone producing the latest 'odd' cross


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> What on earth possesed these people???
> 
> Labrador cross Pomeranian in King's Lynn on Freeads Classifieds - Mixed-breed Dogs classifieds


same as most cross breeders for the money


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope the dad is the Pom and mum the Lab

Some pet Poms are quite big - they look like German Spitz - and working Labs can be no bigger than a Springer so a mating would be possible I suppose. Reading a book by Janet Edmonds, a breeder once had to stop her Mini Dachshund and Malamute from breeding.....the bitch was laying on the floor entcing the male


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Jesus, how did that mating even cross someone's mind? I would never in a million years have thought that this would be a sensible, healthy or necessary crossing!!
> 
> bloomin idiots, they need their heads checked! There always has to be someone producing the latest 'odd' cross


who knows and IMo it gets worse every muppet is mating their dog with anything and creating some x.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I suppose it could have been an accident. But still, I think they should have been aborted. Who knows what might be wrong with them.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Soon as they say "mum and dad can be seen" you know it is an accident or someone after a little extra cash


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I read in a magazine ones where a family had an older yorkshire terrier who was about 8 years pluss, they got a rottweiler male eventually. They family thought they since the yorkie was so old she wouldn't be able to have pups..... how wrong where they!

She had one pup and teh dad was indead the rottweiler! :scared:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

GSDlover4ever said:


> I read in a magazine ones where a family had an older yorkshire terrier who was about 8 years pluss, they got a rottweiler male eventually. They family thought they since the yorkie was so old she wouldn't be able to have pups..... how wrong where they!
> 
> She had one pup and teh dad was indead the rottweiler! :scared:


There was a news article like that when I was a kid only the male was the yorkie and female the rottie, they thought because of the size difference they couldn't have pups. Those were the days when something like that made the papers :lol:

I'm amazed the yorkie female survived impact, must have been a small rottie and tall yorkie. Rotties are not small in the downstairs department so how the hell the yorkie lived unharmed i've no idea.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

OMG hope mum wasnt pom


----------

